# New Rank Earned



## Shinzu (Sep 25, 2002)

hey guys.  i just wanted to let you know that on saturday september 21st i earned my second degree black belt in tang soo do.

the test lasted for 2 1/2 hours.  it consisted of a 7 mile run (the week before the test), a written exam, two 500 word essays, multiple hand & foot combinations, flying kicks, forms (weapons & empty handed), one steps, self defense techniques (against a knife, a gun, and empty handed), free fighting (no gear, just a mouth peice and groin protector), and breaking.

there were only 4 of us testing.  everyone did a fantastic job and deserves alot of credit.

i just figured i would spread the good news....

TANG SOO!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 25, 2002)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 25, 2002)

That's great!


----------



## Angus (Sep 26, 2002)

Congratulations! Sounds like a pretty extensive test!

I'm curious, do you guys  get two new belts upon black rank tests, or do you keep the same midnight blue and only recieve a new black? Sorry, I don't know nearly enough about TSD.


----------



## Shinzu (Sep 26, 2002)

originally i would have kept the same back belt until i reached 4th dan. but being that this school uses midnight blue instead of black i was presented with one of them at the test.  white stripes are added to your belt to signify degrees.

at 4th dan you receive a midnght blue belt with a red stripe down the center of the entire belt. there are no stripes that are added to this belt though.


----------



## artful dodger (Sep 26, 2002)

Congratulations. What did you write your essays on?


----------



## karatekid1975 (Sep 26, 2002)

Congrads  I wish, someday, to earn my BB in TSD. That's my dream (and to teach TSD). But I'll take TKD for now  Anyways, great job. Keep up the good work


----------



## Shinzu (Sep 27, 2002)

thanx for all the great feedback 

i wrote my essays on "what is loyalty, and why is it important in TSD?" & "what is the difference from cho dan to e dan and what responsibilities come with it?"

these were the questions that my instructor gave to me.  everyone's was different.

hey karatekid.... what ever happened with the shotokan school you were looking into?


----------



## Aikikitty (Oct 5, 2002)

Wow Shinzu!!!  It sounds like you worked really hard to get where you are and I think you definitly deserve the honor! 

:asian: Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!:asian: 

Robyn:asian:


----------



## Shinzu (Oct 5, 2002)

thanx robyn   your kind words are most appreciated!!

TANG SOO!!


----------



## Aikikitty (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Shinzu _
> 
> *thanx robyn   your kind words are most appreciated!!
> 
> TANG SOO!! *



Well, I meant what I said and you deserve that and a lot more!!!  Like, a big bowl of chocolate ice cream!  If you don't want that then you could always give it to me!  

uh.....AIKIDO!!

Robyn :asian:


----------



## karatekid1975 (Oct 6, 2002)

Shinzu wrote:

"hey karatekid.... what ever happened with the shotokan school you were looking into?"

It's a bit far from me, plus I can't afford it (the tuition plus gas three times a week to get there, on top of TKD). I really liked the school, but my funds are almost none  And my honey wants me to stay and train with him in this school, which I'm starting to get into  The things one will do for love


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 6, 2002)

May I add my congradulations on a job well done.  It's always great to hear of someone being promoted  and to  know that they worked for the rank.

 Shadow:asian:


----------



## Shinzu (Oct 6, 2002)

i hear that karatekid.  i'm glad you are finally enjoying TKD 

thanx tshadowchaser!!  it was always my martial arts goal to become a quality black belt, but i never thought about 2nd dan.  it's all up hill from here


----------



## karatekid1975 (Oct 6, 2002)

Thanks Shinzu. Yea, I'm two months from advanced class (start learning the fun stuff hehehehe).


----------



## Shinzu (Oct 7, 2002)

very cool.  sounds like you are really getting into the swing of things.  excellent


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinzu _
> *hey guys.  i just wanted to let you know that on saturday september 21st i earned my second degree black belt in tang soo do.
> 
> the test lasted for 2 1/2 hours.  it consisted of a 7 mile run (the week before the test), a written exam, two 500 word essays, multiple hand & foot combinations, flying kicks, forms (weapons & empty handed), one steps, self defense techniques (against a knife, a gun, and empty handed), free fighting (no gear, just a mouth peice and groin protector), and breaking.
> ...



Shinzu,

Sorry for the Late Congratulations!!!!

A Quick Question, do you know a Master Will Bennett from Flint Mi.????

Just Curious

Rich
:asian:


----------



## mtabone (Jan 4, 2003)

Congrads Shinzu!

I hope you much luck on this streatch of the Journey!!!


Michael Tabone
3rd Dan, Tang Soo  Do Mi Guk Kwan


----------



## mtabone (Jan 4, 2003)

KarateKid,

I for one am Not happy you are getting into TKD....not cool..

:wah: 


(Just a joke TKD'ers, just a joke)

:karate: :boing2: :wavey:


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jan 4, 2003)

mtabone wrote:

*KarateKid,

I for one am Not happy you are getting into TKD....not cool..

:wah: 


(Just a joke TKD'ers, just a joke)

:karate: :boing2: :wavey: *

 hehehehe. Anyways, I miss TSD ALOT!!!   But I don't have problem with TKD. Jusr with my school


----------



## Shinzu (Jan 5, 2003)

thanx rich and mike for your well wishes. 

sorry rich i am not familiar with that person 

my last master was chong su kim, but after much thought i decided to leave his federation and seek a better fit for me.. which i have done.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 5, 2003)

Glad to hear you did so well on your test, keep up the good work.


----------



## Shinzu (Jan 8, 2003)

thanx rob!!


----------



## TangSooGuy (May 30, 2003)

Congrats Shinzu...you are well on your way!!!

I just found out recently that after 9 years as a Sam Dan I passed my 4th Dan test..quite an experience that...

I get promoted in three more weeks...

then I have to test again next year for 4th Dan Master' rank...

long story there why 4th Dan and 4th Dan Master are 2 different things in World Tang Soo Do now...

Sorry, enough about me, this thread is about Shinzu..way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

keep up the training and pass on what you have learned to future generations of TSD practitioners.


----------

